# Moving to Australia together will test your relationship



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the expat community is dominated by individuals moving overseas for employment reasons, more and more people are now moving as a family to Australia. There are many benefits but also many issues to be aware of when moving to Australia as a couple, as a family or with a partner. One thing is for [...]

Click to read the full news article: Moving to Australia together will test your relationship...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

